# Livery near exeter university!



## 5horses (13 January 2014)

Hi,
I am hoping to study at the streatham campus at exeter university starting this september and am hoping to take my mare and possibly her 3 year old gelding with me. I would like to do DIY livery and my priorities are good hacking with a school. 
If anyone knows of anywhere local that is good please let me know!
thank you


----------



## Always-Riding (13 January 2014)

There are loads around Exeter - Rollestone Farm, Upton Pyne, New Hall, Hitts Barton, Bickhams Farm, Ford Farm (although not sure they do DIY).. 

Hope that gives you some options to look into


----------



## fredthoroughbred (15 January 2014)

Hi, you should come and have a look at Rollestone.  I livery there and it is very convenient for Exeter University, particularly Streatham Campus (two minute drive).  Great hacking, very friendly and a decent school.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (15 January 2014)

Sorry thought I'd replied to this thread........... must have deleted myself somehow!!!

Dunno that I can help you OP as I'm more East Devon. But there's a place mentioned above which you may wish to avoid so I've pm'd you. 

Someone has mentioned "Ford Farm"...... is that the one which was out at Rockbeare "Always Riding"??? If so......they closed a few years back, but dunno if there's another yard of the same name. Think there was a place out near Pinhoe somewhere too? Called "Exeter Equestrian Centre" or something like that? Just off the main road from Pinhoe just before the Motorway bridge I think that's how you get to it. 

Um: dunno if you've thought of this OP, and it IS a suggestion, and you may think a pretty wacky one at that; BUT Bicton College is probably less than 10 miles from Exeter. They will be looking for horses on working livery in the new academic year; which might suit your purpose? Your horse would be kept near to you, kept well schooled, and would be looked after impeccably. Plus you could come to an arrangement about riding etc at weekends and possibly midweek too. Bicton is a hub for various equine events so you'd be well placed for all of that. And during the week when you're likely to be tied up, your horse would be fed, exercised & schooled! For the holidays you would however either have to pay full wack for full livery OR the DIY option. But during termtime, if your horse was used by the college then you wouldn't pay "livery" as such. You would be responsible for annual vacs and insurance: and would need to see what their current policy is re. vets bills & shoeing. 

So I throw this in the arena for thought.........mine was on working livery there for two years and so this is why I suggest it  It just might solve your problem relatively easily and cheaply???


----------



## supertramp (16 January 2014)

Ford Farm is also based in Whitestone, close enough to the uni, lovely school and set up. Have liveried there for nearly 10 years, Horses get very individual care.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (19 January 2014)

supertramp said:



			Ford Farm is also based in Whitestone, close enough to the uni, lovely school and set up. Have liveried there for nearly 10 years, Horses get very individual care.
		
Click to expand...

Ah yes, right.......... if my memory serves me right I went to see a horse there a few years back. Yes agree its in a nice position and very near to the city, unbelievably so in fact. 

There's also Hyperion??? Don't know if they do livery tho', more of a dealers atmosphere to the place.


----------



## Wells (19 January 2014)

There used to be a yard within walking distance up the hill from the Birks halls of residence & the Uni team used to train there but that was 15 years ago........ Might be worth dropping an email to the Uni riding team & asking them


----------



## supertramp (22 January 2014)

Ah, mijods, do you remember which horse you went to see? I cant remember one being sold from there, but I could be mistaken.  Would be really interested to know. I wonder if we are talking about two different yards.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (22 January 2014)

supertramp said:



			Ah, mijods, do you remember which horse you went to see? I cant remember one being sold from there, but I could be mistaken.  Would be really interested to know. I wonder if we are talking about two different yards.
		
Click to expand...

OK so the place I went to see a horse was at "Hyperion Stud", I'm sure that's what it was called. TBH I've no idea what the horses were called - a series of them were trotted out for my inspection - don't think anyone knew their names, it was that sort of set-up basically Can't remember who the proprietoress was........ yes, know there is another yard on Haldon Hill, don't know what that is called, which is more of a riding school I think??? 

Also Wendy Gibson's yard is on the bottom of Haldon Hill just over from the road over-bridge, but don't know if Wendy does livery at all.


----------



## supertramp (22 January 2014)

Ah, I thought it was a horse from Ford Farm that you had seen, haven't liveried anywhere else, and always interesting to see who has visited yards and their thoughts.


----------



## proudwilliam (22 January 2014)

Wendy does not do DIY.


----------



## Tiddlypom (22 January 2014)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			Also Wendy Gibson's yard is on the bottom of Haldon Hill just over from the road over-bridge, but don't know if Wendy does livery at all.
		
Click to expand...

Ooh, I may have liveried on that yard in the mid to late 70s. Is it at the end of a private road off the old Haldon Hill? 

Apologies for thread hijack, but I was just having a little trip down memory lane . Mrs van Zellar, anyone?


----------



## proudwilliam (22 January 2014)

Mrs V Z was a legend . She ran the Prince Philip Team with Carol Towill, David Rowe. Sue Browning ?? cant remember her single name and me.
We all were members of the Powderham Saddle Club , used the indoor school and the cross country course.
She died August 2012 the same week as Caroline Burrington, previously Helwell Barton and Kath Williams previously Chiverstone Farm Kenton. I knew them all.


----------



## proudwilliam (22 January 2014)

Wendy is at Lower Haldon. Splatford Split Kennford. Just off the motor way.
She opened up in mid 80 and is still very busy I have horses with her since 2000
Won HOYS, RIHS and many many championships.


----------



## jo1992 (27 January 2014)

100% recommend Upton Pyne! Google them, they have a website. Just finished uni this year and kept my horse there all 3 years, they are fab, amazing facilities. Honestly can't rate the place highly enough


----------



## Alriche (11 February 2014)

Wendy doesn't do DIY. Hyperion is OKish but you can find better around Exeter. Upton Pyne does pitch itself at university students though I'm not sure how good it is. Second the suggestion to ask the riding club - there will be plenty of experienced people there


----------

